# Bose Head Unit Replacement



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

just a couple quick questions since i've searched and come up with nothing , i might be purchasing an 04 max with bose without nav , what i'm curious about is if anything specific needs to be done to replace the factory head unit and how hard it would be to integrate the bose speakers with my aftermarket head unit or if i would need to replace them , also where are the factory amps for the speakers are they attached to the back of each individual speaker or is it 1 centralized amp , also if anyone knows a good place thru the firewall with pics if possible to run a amp power wire , i have an alpine headunit and 2 alpine type-r subs i want to install in the car if i get it any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rottdog (May 2, 2003)

also what happens to the display screen when the head unit is replaced , how does that function with the new deck


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Not sure. Call Crutchfield and ask?


----------

